# Long Haired vs. Short Haired



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

So today I was just looking on the chihuahua breeder listings at all the adorable puppies...I know, I'm addicted :laughing9: and anyways, I came across one breeder who was selling long haired chihuahua puppies. She then began to explain that long haired chihuahuas were much better than short haired chihuahuas because their personalities are better and they are much calmer than short haired chihuahuas.. 
_Um, what?!?!_ I don't think this is true at all. A chihuahua is a chihuahua, no matter if its long or short haired. Their fur doesn't make them a different 'kind' of chihuahua. I'm pretty sure she was lying to get her long haired puppies sold faster :x


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I've read similar claims on the Internet, and don't believe it for a minute. People might have a preference for long or short-haired Chis, but I doubt that their coats reflect their temperament, surely?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't say as I never owned a long hair chi....... yet. But I find that hard to believe.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I heard people say that a few times before, but I also think it's rubbish, they're the same breed.  I've never had a long coat, but I've met plenty at the park and didn't notice them being nicer and calmer. They didn't behave differently to smooth coats.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I believe its all crap. I have a long haired and a shirt haired and personality wise, my short haired is sweeter towards people, barks less and actually calmer than my long haired who barks at everything, hates strangers, and is very hyper all day long. I really think its just the individual dog on how it acts, just like people, they are all different.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I read in a book that long hairs are calmer, but less cuddly than short hairs. I think they mentioned something about their coats being a factor. Like a short hair gets colder so might want/need to be cuddled more.
Cai is my first chi and he is a long hair. He is super mellow and not very cuddly. For example, he will sit next to me instead of on my lap. I think it might have something to do with the thickness of his hair. If he sits next to me for too long, we both start getting overheated. Lol He doesn't like being outside too long in the afternoon because it gets too hot. I can't wait to see how he behaves during our first winter together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have 2 smooth coats and just got my first long coat. She is not any different than my girls, besides them each having their own unique personalities. She is nicer to people but that is just because she is better bred and socialized. But she is goofy, cuddly, playful.. the same as my smooth coats but just in different ways.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have had this discussion on here several times lol. 
In the UK the two coats are not bred together, so I can see that there could be a difference in temperaments of the two breeds here, just due to having entirely separate gene pools. 
However, in the USA and other countries the two coats can be bred together, so I don't think it would be possible to see a huge difference in any personality traits unless your smooth was from a long coat free line.
The original Chis were smooth coated, various breeds were mixed to add the long coat gene, and the personality traits of these breeds would have been passed along too. So if the lines are kept separate there is a slight difference in the genetic make up of the two breeds/coats which could result in slightly differing temperaments.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Huh, nice to know Pixie..I didnt know that. I do like the fact that they breed long and short coated chi's together here in the US though


----------

